# Red dot sight legal in Canada?



## 3D-GURU

Hi there;

If by red dot, you mean laser sights, then no. Regular red dot sights, like those made by Bushnell, Truglo and such are perfectly legal here, and might work great for you on a bear hunt, do to the low light and short range that bears are typically taken from.

Rob


----------



## Lukey

I hunt with a CO and he uses one.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> Hi there;
> 
> If by red dot, you mean laser sights, then no. Regular red dot sights, like those made by Bushnell, Truglo and such are perfectly legal here, and might work great for you on a bear hunt, do to the low light and short range that bears are typically taken from.
> 
> Rob


+2

Bob


----------



## gsp11

Yes, I mean an aimpoint red dot sight. Not a laser. Thanks for the info everyone. What a great resource, archers helping archers.


----------



## onmedic

as long as it does not project a beam onto the target you are good to go.
Enjoy your hunt, Ontario is loaded with bears.


----------

